# صابون رغوى الحمام



## boggy (11 يناير 2014)

الماده
الكميه بالجرام
لوريل كبريتات الصوديوم
30
سداسى فوسفات الصوديوم
5
كربوكسى ميثيل سيليلوز
2
كلوريد الصوديوم
60
عطر
3



طريقه التحضير​
تخلط المواد السابقه مع اضافه العطر ويمكن صناعه انواع من المواد السابقه بالضغط 



يضاف منظف الحمام الرغوى الى الماء لتكوين رغوه ثابته تساعد على ازاله العرق والروائح الغير مرغوب فيها انشاء الله


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (11 يناير 2014)

خيركم من تعلم العلم و علمه جعله الله في ميزانك


----------



## boggy (11 يناير 2014)

شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 يناير 2014)

على فكرة يا عبد انت كده خدت وسام من المهندس احمد عثمان مبروك


----------



## boggy (12 يناير 2014)

دا شرف ليه اكيد يا دكتور


----------



## dulcemohamed (12 يناير 2014)

هى التركيبه دى dry مفيش فيها ماء؟


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 يناير 2014)

اه هى كده دراى انت ميدو بهت عليك دراى يا عم مش عاجبك؟


----------



## dulcemohamed (12 يناير 2014)

ياريس عجبنى وعلى راسى من فوق 
بس كده مش ماشى الحال لازم شوية ماء تدوبهم في بعض وبعدين تتجفف ونسبة الملح عالية جدا هتخلى الناس تهرش وبالنسبة للعطر هيضاف ازاى لو اضاف كده هيبقع المنتج


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 يناير 2014)

اوعى تتخض يا واد يا عبده اللى يسالك قوله التركيبه مكتوبه بالجرام مش نسبة مئويه وكل واحد يحط كمية الميه اللى عايزها وده ليه قول وده ليه ترشيدا لاستهلاك الماء علشان موضوع سد النهضة مشاركة منا نحن الاخوان الكيماويون هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 يناير 2014)

اهى نسبة الملح دى اهم حاجه لزوم تحنيط المواطن المصرى اما عن موضوع الهرش لا تعليق هههههه


----------



## mido_lordship (13 يناير 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> اه هى كده دراى انت ميدو بهت عليك دراى يا عم مش عاجبك؟


انا مجبتش سيرة حد يا جماعة بتجيبوا فى سيرتى ليه؟ 
بصررررررررررررره ههههههههههه :67:​
​


----------



## mido_lordship (13 يناير 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> اوعى تتخض يا واد يا عبده اللى يسالك قوله التركيبه مكتوبه بالجرام مش نسبة مئويه وكل واحد يحط كمية الميه اللى عايزها وده ليه قول وده ليه ترشيدا لاستهلاك الماء علشان موضوع سد النهضة مشاركة منا نحن الاخوان الكيماويون هههههههههههههههههههههه


اهي دي الناس اللي بتتطلع من اي تريب مهما كان شايف ياعم محمد


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (13 يناير 2014)

يا عم ميدو انا باتكلم على جمالك فى تصريف الافعال الانجلواراب هههههههههه منور يا ريس بالنسبة لريشة التقليب عندى تصميماتها لكن لابد تبقى متناسبة مع ارتفاع وقطر الحله وايضا قدرة الموتور مهمه هاجهزهم لك وابعتهم


----------



## mido_lordship (13 يناير 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> يا عم ميدو انا باتكلم على جمالك فى تصريف الافعال الانجلواراب هههههههههه منور يا ريس بالنسبة لريشة التقليب عندى تصميماتها لكن لابد تبقى متناسبة مع ارتفاع وقطر الحله وايضا قدرة الموتور مهمه هاجهزهم لك وابعتهم


الله يخليك ياهندسة ده اسمه mido accent غير الـ British والـ American خاااااااااااالص ​:85:
اما عن ارتفاع الحلة 100 سم (داخل الحلة) وقطرها 120 سم ..... قدرة الموتور متوفر (3 حصان و 5 حصان بجير بوكس ) وممكن نغير لو احتجنا قدرات اعلي (لاقدر الله :71


----------



## المهندس احمد 2014 (21 يناير 2014)

انا عاوز اعرف ايه فايده سداسى فوسفات الصوديوم


----------

